# chiunque



## femmejolie

Un dubbio stupido.
...ma ascolta la TV o chiunque parli
"Chiunque" quasi sempre regge il congiuntivo, giusto?
Questa frase vuol dire :"Escucha la TV o a cualquiera que hable."

Come si direbbe in italiano ..a cualquiera con quien hables? 

Chiunque a/con cui parli?


----------



## claudine2006

Qualsiasi persona che stia parlando/parli.
(congiuntivo).


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Qualsiasi persona che stia parlando/parli.
> (congiuntivo).


Grazie della tua risposta.
Chiunque = qualunque/qualsiasi persona.

Cioè si direbbe *chiunque  stia parlando/parli*
Non si potrebbe dire chiunque a/con cui parli?


----------



## claudine2006

femmejolie said:


> Grazie della tua risposta.
> Chiunque = qualunque/qualsiasi persona.
> 
> Cioè si direbbe *chiunque che stia parlando/parli*
> Non si potrebbe dire chiunque a/con cui parli?


 
Ah, scusa, mi sono dimenticata del chiunque:
Chiunque stia parlando/parli.


----------



## femmejolie

Che scema! Ho raddoppiato il "que/che". 
Por quanto dici, presumo che non si può dire:

"Chiunque A CUI PARLI?"
"Chiunque CON CUI PARLI?"


----------



## Dembow

> ...ma ascolta la TV o chiunque parli



Io questa frase non l'ho capita, vorrei vedere il contesto dove sta scritta.



> "Chiunque A CUI PARLI?"
> "Chiunque CON CUI PARLI?"



Si si puo usare entrambe le frasi


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Che scema! Ho raddoppiato il "que/che".
> Por quanto dici, presumo che non si può dire:
> 
> "Chiunque A CUI PARLI?"
> "Chiunque CON CUI PARLI?"



Secondo me, non c'è bisogno del CUI, qui.

*A chiunque lo dici, farà lo stesso.
A chiunque lo regali, farà lo stesso.   
Con chiunque parli, ti diranno tutti la stessa cosa.*


----------



## Dembow

se non  metti cui che frase sarebbe?


> "Chiunque A PARLI?"
> "Chiunque CON PARLI?"



?


----------



## sabrinita85

Dembow said:


> se non  metti cui che frase sarebbe?
> 
> 
> ?


Scusa, ma hai letto i miei esempi?
Ho levato il CUI, ma ho spostato la presposizione.


----------



## Dembow

sabrinita85 said:


> Scusa, ma hai letto i miei esempi?
> Ho levato il CUI, ma ho spostato la presposizione.



Si pero la frase è cambiata, cioè puoi usare sia le frasi con cui che come li hai scritti tu. va a preferenze


----------



## sabrinita85

Dembow said:


> Si pero la frase è cambiata, cioè puoi usare sia le frasi con cui che come li hai scritti tu. va a preferenze



No, che non è cambiata. Certo, è cambiata dal punto di vista formale, ma il senso è quello, anche perché
_*"Chiunque A CUI PARLI?"
*"Chiunque CON CUI PARLI?"_
sono innaturali, in italiano.

Dimmi cosa cambia se antepongo o pospongo la preposizione?
Cambia che anteponendo la preposizione si ha una frase di senso compiuto in italiano.
*Chiunque a cui parli --> A tutti coloro cui parli / Tutti coloro a cui parli
*Chiunque con cui parli --> Con tutti coloro cui parli / Tutti coloro con cui parli


Cioè: CHIUNQUE pretende essere un pronome indefinito che ha validità di TUTTI.
*Tutti a cui parli --ko, è agrammaticale
Quelli a cui parli --ok
Coloro a cui parli --ok
Tutti quelli a cui parli --ok
Tutti coloro a cui parli --ok


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Secondo me, non c'è bisogno del CUI, qui.
> 
> *A chiunque lo dici, farà lo stesso.*
> *A chiunque lo regali, farà lo stesso. *
> *Con chiunque parli, ti diranno tutti la stessa cosa.*


 


sabrinita85 said:


> No, che non è cambiata. Certo, è cambiata dal punto di vista formale, ma il senso è quello, anche perché
> _*"Chiunque A CUI PARLI?"_
> _*"Chiunque CON CUI PARLI?"_
> sono innaturali, in italiano.
> 
> Dimmi cosa cambia se antepongo o pospongo la preposizione?
> Cambia che anteponendo la preposizione si ha una frase di senso compiuto in italiano.
> *Chiunque a cui parli --> A tutti coloro cui parli / Tutti coloro a cui parli
> *Chiunque con cui parli --> Con tutti coloro cui parli / Tutti coloro con cui parli
> 
> 
> Cioè: CHIUNQUE pretende essere un pronome indefinito che ha validità di TUTTI.
> *Tutti a cui parli --ko, è agrammaticale
> Quelli a cui parli --ok
> Coloro a cui parli --ok
> Tutti quelli a cui parli --ok
> Tutti coloro a cui parli --ok
> 
> 
> Che spiegacione così esauriente!
> Grazie della tua gentilezza!
> (me ne vado)


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Che spiegazione così esauriente!
> Grazie della tua gentilezza!
> * (me ne vado)*


Prego, figurati!

Ma.. dove vai? Non ho capito cosa intendi con "me ne vado".


----------



## Dembow

Sara un azione scritta come *going away* *laughing*


----------



## irene.acler

Dembow said:


> Sarà un'azione scritta come *going away* *laughing*


 
Semplicemente, voleva dire che usciva dal forum, si sconnetteva.


----------



## sabrinita85

Dembow said:


> Sara un azione scritta come *going away*





irene.acler said:


> Semplicemente, voleva dire che usciva dal forum, si sconnetteva.



Ah ecco! Avete ragione!


----------



## Dembow

Oddio non correggetemi il mio italiano, ma scrivere senza gli accenti e apostrofi per me è una abiturine sicocme scrivo molto velocemnte sul computer. è ovvio che scrivendo a mano su un foglio dicarta e trattandosi di qualche documento, scrivo tutti gli accenti! Pero dia su internet si capisce. Pure gli spagnoli scrivono senza gli accenti che ne hanno a centinaia jejjeje

Sare, se espanol. Cioè è bello vederli scritti in modo corretto ma se non hai una tastiera italiana/spagnola, devi usare le combinazioni de tasti che è molto scomodo, tipo per scrivere la ñ devi digitare ALT+164


----------



## irene.acler

Sono ben convinta che può essere scomodo magari star a scrivere tutti gli accenti, però c'è gente che impara le lingue anche utilizzando questo forum, e quindi sarebbe opportuno cercare di scrivere correttamente!


----------



## sabrinita85

Oltre ad essere d'accordo con Irene, vorrei ricordare che la regola 22 di questo forum parla chiaro. 
Comunque potresti anche aver ragione Dembow, ma se ti può far ricredere, io pur avendo una tastiera italiana, scrivo tutti gli accenti spagnoli (quelli che mi ricordo ), ci metto un po' di più ma allo stesso tempo ripasso gli accenti e sono conforme alla norma!


----------



## Dembow

ah,... pensate che io sto imparando lo spagnolo corretto formale/informale con li accenti ed il 'cubano' in piu quello scritto giovanile/abbreviato/senza accenti. Chi vuole imparare impara 

Pero vabbè se è OBBLIGATORI scrivere corretto, mi sforzero, ci mettero qualche oretta in piu a scrivere ma vabbe


----------



## irene.acler

Dembow said:


> Ah... pensate che io sto imparando lo spagnolo corretto formale/informale con gli accenti ed il 'cubano' in più quello scritto giovanile/abbreviato/senza accenti. Chi vuole imparare impara
> 
> Però vabbè se è OBBLIGATORIO scrivere corretto, mi sforzerò, ci mettero qualche oretta in piu a scrivere ma vabbè


 
Beh, penso che sia anche una soddisfazione scrivere correttamente in un'altra lingua rispetto alla propria, e vedere che altre persone imparano da noi (e viceversa ovviamente), non credi?


----------



## Dembow

Ya es la verdad!


----------



## femmejolie

Dembow, questo non è una chat, siamo qui per impare altre lingue, perlomeno io.
Se poi  ci si diverte, tanto meglio


----------



## claudine2006

Dembow said:


> Ah,... pensate che stia imparando lo spagnolo corretto formale/informale con gli accenti ed il 'cubano', quello scritto giovanile/abbreviato senza accenti. Chi vuole imparare impara
> Però va bene, se è OBBLIGATORIO scrivere corretto, mi sforzerò, ci metterò qualche oretta in più a scrivere... ma va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Dembow

Guarda claudine che me lo hanno già corretto il mio post :S


----------



## irene.acler

E' vero, però Claudine ha aggiunto alcune correzioni se guardi bene.

Ah, Claudine, hai corretto "sto" con "stia", però mi sembra che "sto" sia corretto, no?


----------



## claudine2006

Dembow said:


> Guarda claudine che me lo hanno già corretto il mio post :S


 


irene.acler said:


> E' vero, però Claudine ha aggiunto alcune correzioni se guardi bene.
> 
> Ah, Claudine, hai corretto "sto" con "stia", però mi sembra che "sto" sia corretto, no?


Grazie, Irene. Sì, scusatemi, avrei dovuto specificarlo.


----------

